# Women, do you worry about your makeup the morning after?



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I get breakouts (okay, acne) and I always have to cover my face with foundation before I go outside and interact with people. It's so bad that I'm afraid of hugging people because my makeup might come off on them. My skin is getting better, but I still have a ton of dark spots. Foundation almost makes me look like another person. 

Anyway, I was just wondering if any of you ever worry about your makeup coming off the morning after sleeping with a guy (or girl too I suppose, but if I were lesbian I think I'd be more comfortable having no makeup on).

Do you ever re-do your makeup before he wakes up? I used to do that at sleepovers with friends the first few times.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't use make up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought women removed their makeup at the end of the day. :stu


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I thought women removed their makeup at the end of the day. :stu


We are supposed to. I always do, but I'm seriously questioning whether I would let a guy see me without makeup. It's quite sad really. Kind of false advertising too. But whatever. I'm ugs :/


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

That's just absurd. If you get comfortable enough with someone to have sex with them, letting them see you without makeup shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I never had skin that bad but sometimes I might touch up my mascara and eyeliner a bit in the morning. Eventually they are going to see it, so shouldn't worry after the 3rd or so time you sleep with them. I think with guys the initial impression is what is important after that they don't really care that much. Many also seem not terribly with it and can't even tell if you are wearing makeup or not.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> That's just absurd. If you get comfortable enough with someone to have sex with them, letting them see you without makeup shouldn't be a big deal.


I know, but it's almost as if I'm a different person without makeup. I'd just hate to spend the night with a man and have him think "wow, how drunk was I?" in the morning.



komorikun said:


> I never had skin that bad but sometimes I might touch up my mascara and eyeliner a bit in the morning. Eventually they are going to see it, so shouldn't worry after the 3rd or so time you sleep with them. I think with guys the initial impression is what is important after that they don't really care that much. Many also seem not terribly with it and can't even tell if you are wearing makeup or not.


Thanks  Lucky. Hope mine gets better soon :/


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

First of all, what's ur make up? won't it melt by your face oil in the morning? O_O
There's a limit on how much you keep a public image. Even talented artists with all of their fortune can't keep up the public image all the time. 
My cousin said, no matter how beautiful a woman is, they all woke up with oily face. 
If you like someone enough, share your private appearance too. He will appreciate it. Like MaxPower said, you being comfy is another appeal, and as long as the guy got what they want, actually, they don't really care. If he doesn't like it, yes it'll be awful but it's better than to exhaust yourself. I mean, you wouldn't want to have to reject a good guy just because you forgot to bring your makeup bag one day 
Sleeping with make up on could do harm for your eyes and skin.
If you want to take babysteps, perhaps bb cream is a better choice. Good luck with your dark spot dear


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

You would rather let some guy see your vagina than your actual face? Maybe re-consider intercourse until this is no longer the case.
Makeup isn't an amazing miracle cure, I'm sure that there isn't a world of difference with or without it.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Make ups are man made stuff in order to make a girl just look more beautiful.But,natural beauty is what I care about the most!You don't need to wear make-ups all the time ,atleast not when you get up! I guess there are hardly anyone who would just go beautifulying themself right after they wake up...Truth is, it doesnt matter at all !


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

If I was in that situation I would definitely check in a mirror to make sure the spots and unsightly scars are covered. Bad skin is embarrassing I don't care _who_ I'm with or _what_ I'm doing. Come to think of it, this is probably one of the oh so many reasons why I'd never sleep with someone.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont leave my house without makeup on. 
I dont think there is anything to do about it coming off if you sleep with a guy. Its best not to leave it on anyway- it is bad for your skin. I use Neutrogena foundation since it better for your pores (my pores can get gross on my chin). Try to use that if you wanna sleep in it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Amphoteric said:


> That's just absurd. If you get comfortable enough with someone to have sex with them, letting them see you without makeup shouldn't be a big deal.


I agree. I used to worry about the no makeup thing but now I don't care. Not that I ever date anyone long anyway. So I don't give a ****. If they don't like me without makeup they can go **** themselves.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I actually worry about this as well. I'm not getting a boyfriend any time soon but I do worry about it for when/if the time comes. I don't have the best skin, so I use foundation and powder for that, and.. well.. I simply look much better when done up. I absolutely hate what I look like without.

I don't quite understand those that are saying that she shouldn't have sex with someone if she's not comfortable showing her face/he won't accept her. Seriously? When someone has sex for the first time with someone, they are usually still in the honeymoon type phase. They aren't married where they can fart in front of each other and still be sexually aroused. During that honeymoon phase when dating, the woman wants to appear as attractive as possible to keep him interested. It's only natural.



> I thought women removed their makeup at the end of the day.


On normal nights they do. The OP is worried about being with a guy however. Personally, if a guy and girl, recently dating, are about to get it on - it's possible that if a girl washes off her makeup for it, it might.. ruin the mood a bit. I've read some guys where they say there are a bit shocked when they see a girl without make-up, because for some of us there really _is_ a drastic difference in how we look. If we take off our make-up right before sex, that shock might kill the sexual attraction. I'm not saying guys are shallow, it's natural that it might happen. If a girl relies on a lot of make-up, suddenly showing her real face during sex might be uncomfortable for both the guy and girl.

I'm not trying to scare the OP or anything. I'm saying that I can relate to and understand her fears. Back when I was a teen and sleeping over my friend's house, I would wake up early and apply my make-up before she woke up. Or more importantly, before her brother woke up..


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

When the relationship was new I was pretty self conscious of acne. I'd get up before him just to dot on spot concealer. That said, we weren't having sex, just sleeping over. With another boyfriend, he had worse acne than I did so I didn't care in that instance. I do agree that if you're comfortable enough to have sex with a guy you've got to trust him enough not to cringe at the sight of your skin as it is naturally. That said, I think I overestimated the male powers of observation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

niacin said:


> We are supposed to. I always do, but I'm seriously questioning whether I would let a guy see me without makeup. It's quite sad really. Kind of false advertising too. But whatever. I'm ugs :/


Actually, for me, it's a turn-on. To each his own.


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I can totally relate to your situation. It's hard for me to answer your question when I have the same one. I have been in a relationship with a guy for 3 years and I still either leave my make-up on or mostly on at night or get up early and redo it before he sees me. I don't like how I look without makeup. This situation stems from insecurity and low self-esteem, I believe. From a young age I didn't think I was pretty, although the world seems to think otherwise, I didn't believe them. Then when I started wearing make-up and people gave me compliments, I attributed those to the make-up. I myself would like to know how to defeat the self-depreciating thoughts and negativity that I have surrounding my appearance. I hope you find answers and I hope you come to accept the way you look. Deep down I know any guy worth keeping would accept you the way you look naturally. I just wish I could believe that myself.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys know that women weren't born with an inch of cat eyeliner on their eyes and bronze contour on their cheekbones 2 shades darker than their skintone, or thick black mascara on their lashes. They key is to not look stunningly supermodel gorgeous without makeup, but just to look healthy (Get the acne under control, SLEEP/drink water, look glowy, get some sun, tan never hurt anybody!!)

I'm going to give you an early bday present of some of the most 'gorgeous' women in Hollywood

Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Before [looks good still]










After










Why, just go to youtube to see the 'average girl' without a cakeface on. Look at their BEFORE shots



















They look pretty different without any makeup right? And they look stunning WITH makeup.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

niacin said:


> I know, but it's almost as if I'm a different person without makeup. I'd just hate to spend the night with a man and have him think "wow, how drunk was I?" in the morning.


If you really look _that_ different with and without makeup, maybe you're using too much...?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This question is sad. A guy should like the way how you look without makeup on. Why sleep with him if he wouldn't?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> Guys know that women weren't born with an inch of cat eyeliner on their eyes and bronze contour on their cheekbones 2 shades darker than their skintone, or thick black mascara on their lashes. They key is to not look stunningly supermodel gorgeous without makeup, but just to look healthy (Get the acne under control, SLEEP/drink water, look glowy, get some sun, tan never hurt anybody!!)
> 
> I'm going to give you an early bday present of some of the most 'gorgeous' women in Hollywood
> 
> ...


I'm not looking at her makeup :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Who is this? She has amazing breasts, I want to keep her in my "future augmentation" file.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I was going to say, I'm not even a dude (or gay) and my eyes are drawn downward.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> I'm not looking at her makeup :b


Case in point, it's not too hard to get around guys "standards"

At night after you washed off all the crap from your face, just dim the lights a little, let down your hair, put on your sexiest lingerie. Boom done.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Who is this? She has amazing breasts, I want to keep her in my "future augmentation" file.


Ashley Ann Vickers

and you don't need any extra "help", just good lighting :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Barette said:


> Who is this? She has amazing breasts, I want to keep her in my "future augmentation" file.


Ashley Ann Vickers (dating the sleezeball of a Bachelor Jake Pavalka now).

She is the SECOND best case of Hollywood photoshop I have come across, second only to Claudia Lynx, Persian model




























Man, photoshop works f***** MIRACLES


















she's about as average as you get minus photoshop....even bordering on the

uh...........wtf (fug) side

I will say though, Megan Fox looks pretty stunning without anything editing


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> Ashley Ann Vickers
> 
> and you don't need any extra "help", just good lighting :b


I'd need about 650 ccs of help in that arena.



calichick said:


> Ashley Ann Vickers (dating the sleezeball of a Bachelor Jake Pavalka now).
> 
> She is the SECOND best case of Hollywood photoshop I have come across, second only to Claudia Lynx, Persian model
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I remember being so jealous of Claudia Lynx until I found non-photoshopped or before her plastic surgery, and though I'm still a bit jealous, yeah there's a hilarious amount of photoshop going on. The creepy thing is it's her dad doing the photoshop on most of her photos. And yeah, I think Megan Fox is stunning with or without makeup, one of the lucky few.

And damn that Ashely Ann Vickers looks so plain in those photos. Thanks for that boost! haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Barette said:


> yeah there's a hilarious amount of photoshop going on.


I pretty much don't trust anything I see in photo anymore. Even videos can be deceiving cause the girl or guy can turn out to be like a shrimp with no body, no presence.

Megan fox said herself, she gets very little attention outside of the paparazzi because of how small she is.

Real life beauty > All 

This is the best argument against online dating.

The Internet is SO different from real life.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> This question is sad. A guy should like the way how you look without makeup on. Why sleep with him if he wouldn't?


agreed!!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

The issue is the fact that you're feeling insecure about your looks. I feel that I rely a bit too much on make up too to a ridiculous extent sometimes, sometimes when I'm home alone I'll still put on make up... which is ridiculous because no one can even see me but it makes me feel better. I want to tell you though, make up isn't magic, it only enhances what you have, if you look good with make up, odds are you look good without it, if a bit less "groomed". Try to gradually wear less make up... if you're like me then do it alone first, if not then in public and you'll break down your comfort zone and build your confidence. And I don't mean nothing at all, say if you usually wear foundation and powder try just using powder. If you usually wear mascara and eyeliner try just wearing one. It sounds silly but it's about _gradually_ breaking out of your comfort zone, and it _does_ help.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

My original reply was deleted but I want to try again to get my point across without being inappropriate. 

I think you should worry more about getting spots down there, rather than the ones on your face.

Guys honestly don't care about acne, guys would be more concerned about catching something from a girl who puts herself in these situations.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I always wash my makeup off before bed so if a guy is staying over he's going to see me without makeup.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

No, guys usually tell me I look beautiful in the morning without makeup. I try to take t off every night before bed- even if just with a face wipe because it's so much better for your skin.. It will probably help your acne to go away if you take off foundation at night. And I'm a girl who wears makeup most every day.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't worry. With the morning grogginess and dim lighting most guys won't notice. The first thing on my mind is pee and eat breakfast.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

If you ever saw the movie "What's Your Number?" with Anna Faris there is a very funny opening scene where it's the morning after and she sneaks into the bathroom, puts on a little makeup and brushes her hair before the person she slept with wakes up. Then she gets back into bed quietly. The guy said something to the affect of you always look so beautiful even when you just wake up.
Movie is hilarious. You should check it out if you haven't. 

My skin is generally okay and I am tan (so saying to tan really doesn't mean anything) but I still have subtle trouble areas that foundation cover up well. It does concern me too tbh. Also mascara enhances so much. My eyes looks so much different having it vs without. So it all concerns me.


----------

